# exercise ,i can see the irony...



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

in dressing to do a first jog, getting out there and leaving the car at home to go buy cigs from the local shop, but i made it there and back at the ripe old age of 50 having sat in front of the computer working 12 hours a day for the last year bar a visit to the ice rink i enjoyed....
yes the back of my calves hurt, but having got a new inhaler for asma my lungs didnt have the problems i expected so after a rest and recovery i was off to the gym to sign up and thank god they ve got a sauna for after care... £20 induction and £4.50 a session for the first month or 2 until the muscle pain that initial training brings that limits me to once a week and then full membership as i m comitting to change my life and return to training after a gap of 25 years... Dry bread, tuna in the day and 100g of meat and loads of veg the main meal as i ll stick to 1000 calories a day bar sunday when i eat what i want and i m hoping my body will respond as it once did...
i dont want to ever again face the threat of a harpoon on the beach, this beached whale intends to shed 2 1/2 stone and rid myself of that "i m in my 50 s" feeling....
starting point, 13 stone 11 at 5ft 7 and stocky built....

if anyone else is thinking of or is about to, or has, it would be interesting to hear youre coment and of any problem you ve found 

Sometime down the line i intend to quit smoking, but that will be an epic event in itself and with the gym subscription payed for a net saving of nearly £400 a month is more than an incentive to me ...


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Giving up smoking is the greatest single health benefit you can do. 
Seriously - just off the scale when it compares with obesity and sedentry lifestyle risks. (do all 3 if you can though!)


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

spatz1 said:


> in dressing to to a first jog


Hi Spatz1, good luck with your new life style. Once you get into a routine and you've got over the painful part you'll find it is extremely enjoyable and can be quite addictive.

One piece of advice if I may. Get a polar heartstrap for the gym (or for jogging) and learn to work off this (think you can get one for about £30). This will tell you if you're overdoing or underdoing it and takes the guess work out of how hard you are training. The personal trainer at the gym will tell you what settings you should use and how to set it.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

It's never too late to start and as said above try to quit the weed asap. There' no time like now.

You may find the gym works for you, esp if you can get in with some other guys/gals and do some self-help, but if not, the best all round exercise, and it's cheap, is walking. You could join the local Ramblers for company and encouragement or just go yourself. Don't drive to get the nico patches, walk, and all those other little car journeys can be substituted with a walk or cycle.

I jogged for many years, but hard roads are hard on the joints. Walking is much kinder on the knees and hips, and some walking poles are a great help. Get a dog and take it walkies.

Set realistic goals, neither too high nor too low, but achievable without being so boring/tiring/impossible and turning you off the whole thing or so easy and having no effect.

Good luck.


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Congratulations on getting started, sounds like you've made a committment to yourself and your health - your body will love you back in return!

Living healthily is a mindset, find healthy foods you enjoy, find a form of exercise that makes you go "wow that was great, i loved doing that and feel great" then you're more likely to stick to it. Once you've weaned your body off the crap you'll find that when you do have a treat takeaway it will taste fab but may leave you feeling yuk.

As a life long devotee of serious exercise, the best advice has always been - get a decent pair of trainers and keep your heart rate up! 

Enjoy and good luck


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Didn't think there were too many smokers around these days. What with all the knowledge and info about how bad it is to your body. The 'no smoking' in just about all public places, it's been quite a while since I came anywhere near a person reeking of smoke breathing fumes down my neck at the checkout.

But FAT is definitely on the increase.!!! 

Ray.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*

Good on you and remember on the days when youre struggling any amount is better than the amount you were doing yesterday.
Bri


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

raynipper said:


> Didn't think there were too many smokers around these days. What with all the knowledge and info about how bad it is to your body. The 'no smoking' in just about all public places, it's been quite a while since I came anywhere near a person reeking of smoke breathing fumes down my neck at the checkout.
> 
> But FAT is definitely on the increase.!!!
> 
> Ray.


i guess we are rarer and i ve only seen 1 bloke with a pipe in a year so they re even rarer 

i do feel a bit guilty as stating i m 50 seems to conjure up images resulting in the tone of reply "take it easy "as if i m old :lol: :lol: :lol: and yet the fact is i dont get the aches or pains or feel that much different to when i was in my fit period of life but accept the weight slows me down and its time to get shut of it and keep it off.....

just been through my wardrobe and i ve got more 30" waist trousers and jeans than i have 32" which i fit in now and are on the tight side :lol: :lol:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I started again a couple of weeks ago.

5'8 stocky build - 14st 9

Shocked or what, it seems to have crept up on me !! no it didn't I knew I was being an idle couch potato.

Need to be at 12st 8 ASAP


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

spatz1 said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't think there were too many smokers around these days. What with all the knowledge and info about how bad it is to your body. The 'no smoking' in just about all public places, it's been quite a while since I came anywhere near a person reeking of smoke breathing fumes down my neck at the checkout.
> ...


You can't be that overweight Spatz1 if you can still get into 32" togs. I crept up to 34" and now since Christmas they are getting a bit 'snug'.

But a very good incentive for me to lose a couple of kg. is I can't afford to replace 15 pairs of jeans and maybe 6 other trousers.

Ray.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

raynipper said:


> You can't be that overweight Spatz1 if you can still get into 32" togs. I crept up to 34" and now since Christmas they are getting a bit 'snug'.
> 
> Ray.


to put it bluntly when you lose your perky butt, you can fit anything into a 32 trousers:lol: :lol: :lol:

pleased with today, had 3 meals and still got 1 left and have totaled 600 cal so far and not hungry despite the jog to the shop and been very active today... (she d made a boiled gamon sandwich last night, so had to have half in morning, half at 2 pm and just had 1 toast with 1/2 a tin of tomato mackeral and will have the other half at 8pm.) need some veg tomorrow and fancying french beans fried in a little lurpak with garlic and 100g of chiken thrown in..


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

i ll keep this updated on a weekly basis so there s a record of my thoughts/problems of making the effort at 50 to return to fitness with exercise and diet as a referance for others who d like to make the effort .....

Not one single hunger pang, and i actually feel i have more energy eating just 1 tin of mackeral in tomato grilled on two pieces of toast spred out during the day and a raw carrot or apple inbetween should i want something to nibble at....evening, a bit of pasta sweetcorn and tunna and i ll join in with what the rest of the family eat if i can keep it bellow 250 cal for my evening meal on my plate....Sundays are my treat day which i skipped yesterday, but to be honest i dont feel like i need one in not having felt hungry or a crave for the things i used to eat...It all adds up to 850 ish cals a day depending on the tea or coffee i drink and amount of milk consumed with it...

Off to the gym today and will throw myself into it such that i know when tomorrow comes i wont be able to straighten my arms and walking will be difficult and the pain as muscles repair is just a part of positive progress...

No use taking half measures or relying on the million different diets out there, in 3 to 4 months i want the job done and to have settled into my new body :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

When I turned 48 I started running and kept it up for the next 13 years. Got up to reasonable half marathon time (1hr36min). Felt fitter than any other time in my life, including 12 years in RM!
Bonus was that I could eat all I wanted and still lost or maintained a good weight. Actually got down to a 30" waist for the first time since my 20's.

If you want to run/jog in earnest go to a good sports outfitter who will get you into the correct running shoes, this is very important. The clothes don't matter just loose and comfy.

The after-exercise aches will disappear when you fitness increases. Gentle stretches the morning after will work wonders to ease them.

BTW one of the steadiest runners I met reckoned he only kept going because he looked forward to a ciggy at the end of the run! :lol: 

I had given up smoking years before starting to run and almost stopped drinking during my running days. The exercise gave me a much bigger buzz than alcohol. Its due to the endomorphines (?) created, called a positive addiction!


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

spatz1 said:


> in dressing to do a first jog, getting out there and leaving the car at home to go buy cigs from the local shop, but i made it there and back at the ripe old age of 50 having sat in front of the computer working 12 hours a day for the last year bar a visit to the ice rink i enjoyed....
> yes the back of my calves hurt, but having got a new inhaler for asma my lungs didnt have the problems i expected so after a rest and recovery i was off to the gym to sign up and thank god they ve got a sauna for after care... £20 induction and £4.50 a session for the first month or 2 until the muscle pain that initial training brings that limits me to once a week and then full membership as i m comitting to change my life and return to training after a gap of 25 years... Dry bread, tuna in the day and 100g of meat and loads of veg the main meal as i ll stick to 1000 calories a day bar sunday when i eat what i want and i m hoping my body will respond as it once did...
> i dont want to ever again face the threat of a harpoon on the beach, this beached whale intends to shed 2 1/2 stone and rid myself of that "i m in my 50 s" feeling....
> starting point, 13 stone 11 at 5ft 7 and stocky built....
> ...


The only problem will be in your head if you let it. I firmly believe that success with running is 10% feet and 90% mental attitude.
I packed up smoking in my forties having smoked from age eleven then started running at age 50 and also gym once a week.
Did the London Marathon at age 61.
Prior to this I was a typical couch potato who could talk a good fight.

I'm still running three times a week, seven miles at a time. Feel absolutely knackered each time but after a quick shower I feel great and can eat anything, usually chicken, potatoes and salads. Also like my red wine and a few beers.

Just don't worry about how well you are doing, just get on with it. You will be amazed how much you will improve. Also it does wonders for your street cred.. I love being able to say when people ask "and what do you do to pass the time now you are retired" that I run, go to the gym and have many other hobbies.
As a previous poster has said, just make sure you have comfortable shoes. It doesn't matter what your clothes look like but your feet must be comfortable. Let us all know how you get on.

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Spatz1

50! you are just a baby :lol:

go for it, and seriously tackle the smoking when you feel ready
Non smoker, slim and exercising

You'll be a new man  

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just a note Spatz1

1000 Cal is a very low intake for a man if you are doing physical exercise

If you feel well and lose weight great

If your weight loss reduces you may need to increase the calories by a slightly larger intake of protein to maintain your metabolic rate

good Luck

Aldra


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

aldra said:


> Just a note Spatz1
> 
> 1000 Cal is a very low intake for a man if you are doing physical exercise
> 
> ...


850 cal but your right i might have to up them on gym days as i feel tired having been and a bit razzed off as she s left me to cook pizza and chips and it smells rather nice..


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

spatz1 said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> > Just a note Spatz1
> ...


Nothing wrong with pizza and chips so long as you work it off afterwards. No pain no gain.

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

spatz1 said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> > Just a note Spatz1
> ...


Im not sure what build you are but 850 cal while working out sounds way to low to me. I'm doing the same thing. Im not dieting, just changing my lifestyle apart from weekends where I let rip a bit. Im in the gym 4 times a week min now and can easily burn off (according to the machines 500-700 calories in about an hour. I would definately fall over by tea time if I was only eating 850 cal.

My thoughts are that if you change too much then its a diet rather than a lifestyle choice / change and perhaps once you have reached your goal quickly you then (Im not saying you will) go back to the old one.

For me I have to be happy in what I am eating and drinking and doing. If its making me miserable I just wont do it or will slip into bad ways. over four and a half stone now and just a couple to go! I was flipping fat though!


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi spatz- sounds like your super determined with this which is great. Word of caution about calorie intake per day, although to lose weight you need a daily deficit but you must eat enough in the first place for fuel to make your system work right, all you'll end up doing is shocking your body and it will cling to any fuel it can, feed it right and it will burn better for longer, if it clings to fat for fuel it only burns muscle instead. Ideally 1200-1600 cals per day depending on your build and level of exercise, I know it's weird but you can eat to aid fat burning - good breakfast, slow release carbs and no sugary carbs will all help get your metabolism going faster, add in the exercise and you're engine will be like a ferrari in no time


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Gawd how depressing it feels knowing I need to loose 4st and him 10 at least and somehow that's the problem, just seems a long way off and such a huge mountain. I know we should think of it at a little at a time but we both know the total and that doesn't go away no matter how much you kid yourself. 

Both gave up smoking 10 years ago   so got something right. 

I have lost 2st since going back to work and that's his problem he works from home  on computer mainly. 

Still we will get there, both had all over health checks last year and Dr could not believe how healthy we both were with BP, cholesterol and blood sugars so all is not bad. 

Take care and good luck to all those trying to beat the habits. 
Mandy


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

*Exercise*

Heading for 50 this year I noticed how rounded I had become, OK fat! So, started at 10 st 8' -(5'2") - now 9 st 7. A couple more for luck and I'll be happy. Three massive changes I've made. Almost completely cut out bread, stopped the midweek alcohol and loads more exercise. I'm eating what I want but greatly reducing the portions. I discovered myfitnesspal.com and use it daily. Within a month my big fat bloated stomach had reduced remarkably. I feel much better, more energetic and am enjoying the compliments(oh the vanity). It is indeed a lifestyle change.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

mandyandandy said:


> I have lost 2st since going back to work and that's his problem he works from home  on computer mainly.


Snap! I spend a lot of time working from home on a computer. When things got quiet over the last few years we were lucky enough to spend a lot of time away in the van but I also spent months working from home or just locally and never did any exercise (I used to do 40000 miles a year and was always busy out and about).

I got up to 20 stone by last winter (2010). I was miserable, gout ridden and on a slippery slope if Im honest at 45. When we decided to go on a five month trip of a life time last summer one of the reasons was to get fit. I had to find something I enjoyed doing. Firstly just being away in the van is more healthy. Your always doing something but daft as it may sound I bought a 10ft dinghy off Amazon and spent the whole summer rowing all over Europe. During the trip I dropped to 17 stone which was enough when I got back to get me back into the gym. I had broken the back of it and managed to get out of the downward spiral.

Since then I have now dropped to about 15st 4lbs. Ok so not everyone can take five months off to get fit but the point I am trying to make is you have to find something you enjoy doing (well I do) and I think when your mega fat like I was you just think its an impossible task however once you break the back of it and loose a couple of stone or so and see the difference you don't want to go back and hopefully you can carry on.

I never thought I would like the gym but now I am really into it and its part of my life. I like the benefits. I have Arthritis in both knees so its crucial for me to loose weight and already I can walk further and do more so its becoming a mission now. Mrs D is quite chuffed as well as she has been going on her own to the gym for years. She however is like an athelete and puts girls half her age to shame in there. Now I almost keep up with her! (almost).

For me its all about finding a way working out thats enjoyable or even competitive. There are guys at the gym Im now friends with that I compete with. There is even a rowing competition right now (on a rowing machine) for the fastest time for 2000 Metres. I normally take about 11 min but since the competition I set a time of 9min 30 which someone will soon smash but it nearly killed me!

Good luck


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

teljoy said:


> spatz1 said:
> 
> 
> > in dressing to do a first jog, getting out there and leaving the car at home to go buy cigs from the local shop, but i made it there and back at the ripe old age of 50 having sat in front of the computer working 12 hours a day for the last year bar a visit to the ice rink i enjoyed....
> ...


Just to give you a bit more incentive. I've suffered for years with arthritis in my neck caused by too many years sat at a computer desk and continually turning to use the keyboard. Anyway this causes me to wake up some mornings with a stiff and painful neck and gives me a slight headache.
Instead of taking tablets for it I do what I've always done like this morning.
Out for my run early in the drizzly rain, wind and blooming cold. Wrapped up in many layers. Off I went and the first mile is a case of "why am I doing this" and then it gets better. Did most of the run doing my impersonation of the Paula Radcliffe neck shuffle. Got home soaked through. Quick shower, must have lost another couple of pounds I had been sweating so much.
Hey, guess what? My neck ache has gone and the headache. I also feel much, much better than I did when I woke up. Also tonight I will thoroughly enjoy my rather large meal and couple of glasses of red.

See it does work and you can enjoy it.

Terry


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

Thursday and friday were bad days as i felt really weak and tired and my arms, shoulders and chest still swolen from the workout reached peak pain ,so i ate 200 cal more both days .... And today i feel much better.

Week 1, i ve lost 3lbs which i think is quite a lot considdering my arms shoulders and chest are still swollen and filled with water unrepaired yet...Might be able to have a jog tomorrow, but once repaired its back to the gym to do it all over again and hopefully next month start on the legs which i m putting off as i remember the sicky feeling and inability to walk normal starting to train them left me with at 25 years old....

i resided myself to knowing this is going to get more difficult before my body adapts and recovers more quickly, but just a week of effort and i feel different. pain and swelling asside i made that first important step and no doubt will benefit from it...and already it looks like i ve had expensive chest implants :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

spatz1 said:


> Thursday and friday were bad days as i felt really weak and tired and my arms, shoulders and chest still swolen from the workout reached peak pain ,so i ate 200 cal more both days .... And today i feel much better.
> 
> Week 1, i ve lost 3lbs which i think is quite a lot considdering my arms shoulders and chest are still swollen and filled with water unrepaired yet...Might be able to have a jog tomorrow, but once repaired its back to the gym to do it all over again and hopefully next month start on the legs which i m putting off as i remember the sicky feeling and inability to walk normal starting to train them left me with at 25 years old....
> 
> i resided myself to knowing this is going to get more difficult before my body adapts and recovers more quickly, but just a week of effort and i feel different. pain and swelling asside i made that first important step and no doubt will benefit from it...and already it looks like i ve had expensive chest implants :lol: :lol: :lol:


It gets better as time goes on. It sounds as though you are really determined which counts for a lot. I remember my first run as the following day I could not walk downstairs without very painful muscle aches. Nowadays it's a breeze! You just have to remember that as you get older it takes longer to recover fitness if it's left for a long time. So no going back! Good luck.

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Spatz 1

Have you factored in rest days to allow your body to recover?, The guys at the Gym should have tailored a programme that enables you to build up muscle strength without overtaxing them

In the beginning you need to exercise with care

Pleased to see you have added a few more calories, protein burns fat

3lbs is good, bigger weight losses are generally just fluid which you will shed naturally as you go on

Aldra


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

yes, i factored it in by visiting the gym as pay as you go so i can go when recovered and not feel obliged to as i would with membership....Regarding my program i use what my body responded to 25 years ago which means using specific types that issolate individual muscles in the arm, forearm,shoulders and a bit on the chest thus far, and no warm up as i wanted to tear and stretch them to failure so they would repair with the strength i want to build..
just forgotton how much pain it causes and i knew it would be a week before they recovered,but didnt expect the drained feeling for 2 days....
one side effect of diet i ve noticed, everything is begining to taste sweeter and ive had to move off 1 sweetex and use a powdered sweetner for drinks ...


----------



## lotte11 (Jan 29, 2012)

me and other half lost weight together a couple of years ago but it has crept back on more on him than me. he wears a uniform for work and has small medium and large ones. giving up the weed is hard i stopped august last year but have had such a crap time at work recently have started again. will stop again when the stress stops. you always seem to have money in your pocket when you don't smoke.hubby was a 40 a day man stopped over 10 years ago with zioban says it was like giving himself a £50 a week pay rise. any way sorry to ramble good luck janice :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Lotte11, 

I have a wardrobe of 12,14,16 18 sizes and move between the sizes   My weakness is wine, totally wasted calories--but so good

Giving up smoking is hard and you will manage it, I did many years ago but after numerous "false starts"

You need to stop equating smoking with stress relief and I need to stop equating wine with relaxation

But the money is the incentive especially at today's prices

Go for it Janice you know you can do it

Sandra


----------



## lotte11 (Jan 29, 2012)

*myfitnesspal.com*

feeblecat

thanks for tip about myfitnesspal.com joined last night. went on it tonight and filled in the food diary for today 173 cals to spare. i have started making slimming world meals again so hopefully will get a few pounds off for my holiday at the end of next month. have got it on my blackberry aswell. thanks janice :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: myfitnesspal.com*



lotte11 said:


> feeblecat
> 
> thanks for tip about myfitnesspal.com joined last night. went on it tonight and filled in the food diary for today 173 cals to spare. i have started making slimming world meals again so hopefully will get a few pounds off for my holiday at the end of next month. have got it on my blackberry aswell. thanks janice :lol: :lol: :lol:


I hope you will find it useful. It has been great for me as it means nothing really is no-no as long as I'm honest and count it in. it really opened my eyes about how much I thought I was eating as opposed to the reality lol! Great for keeping me on track for calories and carbs.


----------



## lotte11 (Jan 29, 2012)

*myfitnesspal.com*

as i am a type one diabetic the carb count will be very useful. i was surprised at all the stuff that is on there i have an actimel every morning and all the flavours were there. and to put ingrediants in for a meal and have it all worked out is brilliant. like you say i am thinking twice about what i eat as i will have to include it you are in control not like dieting at all. i have told my friend at work about it today she has just been diagnosed type 2 diabetic recently. thanks again. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

